# Dialer berechnet € 900,- pro Einwahl



## Heiko (28 Februar 2002)

Ein neuer Dialer wurde entdeckt, der nach seinen eigenen Angaben € 900,- pro Einwahl berechnet und dafür angeblich für ein Jahr lang den Zugang zum geschützten Mitgliederbereich erlaubt.

Welche Inhalte in diesem geschützten Mitgliederbereich geboten werden ist nicht ersichtlich.

Der Dialer weißt korrekt auf den Preis hin und wählt sich auch nicht automatisch ein. Grundsätzlich sollte man sich aber schon fragen, welche Inhalte (die man noch dazu vorher nicht kennt) einen Preis von € 900,- rechtfertigen können. Weiter stellt sich die Frage, ob nicht irgendwo eine Obergrenze eingebaut werden sollte...


----------



## Jericho (28 Februar 2002)

Das ist ja der Gipfel....

Warum kann man eigentlich nichts gegen solche Abzocker machen...? :evil: 

Mein 13 Jähriger Neffe hatte sich einen Dialer gefangen(irgendwas mit
Espanacomxxx .
Kann man den Dialer eigentlich stoppen in dem man bei Internetoptionen/Verbindungen/Keine Verbindung wählen bestätigt hat???



Bitte um Antwort


----------



## Heiko (28 Februar 2002)

Jericho schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kann man eigentlich nichts gegen solche Abzocker machen...? :evil:


Weil der Dialer selber nicht illegal ist. Das einzige, das in Frage kommt, ist Wucher. Wenn die Gegenleistung stimmt, dann ist auch ein solcher Betrag grundsätzlich korrekt.


			
				Jericho schrieb:
			
		

> Mein 13 Jähriger Neffe hatte sich einen Dialer gefangen(irgendwas mit
> Espanacomxxx .
> Kann man den Dialer eigentlich stoppen in dem man bei Internetoptionen/Verbindungen/Keine Verbindung wählen bestätigt hat???


Nein. Das bezieht sich nur auf die automatische Einwahl, wenn ein Programm, das selber keine Wählfunktionen beinhaltet (z.B. Internet Explorer) eine Aktion startet, die eine Verbindung erfordern würde.
Ein Dialer kann aber selber wählen und verwendet insofern nicht zwangsläufig die windowseigenen Funktionen.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2002)

was ist genau wucher?

wenn ich für nen fernseher 5000 euro bezahle, bei mediamarkt, den ich bei saturn für 100 euro bekomme, dann bin ich doch selbst schuld?!

alex


----------



## Heiko (28 Februar 2002)

StGB § 291 Wucher schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Wer die Zwangslage, die Unerfahrenheit, den Mangel an Urteilsvermögen oder die erhebliche Willensschwäche eines anderen dadurch ausbeutet, daß er sich oder einem Dritten
> 
> 1.  für die Vermietung von Räumen zum Wohnen oder damit verbundene
> Nebenleistungen,
> ...


Lies mal das mit der "Unerfahrenheit" und dem "Mißverhältnis". Auch die freie Marktwirtschaft findet irgendwo ihre Grenzen...


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2002)

*Verwählt*

ich frag mich, was passiert eigentlich, wenn einfach mal jemand eine falsche Nummer auf seinem Telefon wählt. Sowas ist schnell passiert. Also muss ich dann für einmal "sorry, falsch Verbunden" 900 Euro löhnen? Gut, daß jetzt keiner meine Gedanken lesen kann... :evil:


----------



## Heiko (1 März 2002)

Das haben wir unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=108 erst diskutiert.

Kurzfassung: 
- Datenverbindungen werden erst nach 20 - 30 Sekunden tarifiert (bis dahin sollte jeder Verwähler aufgelegt haben)
- Sprachverbindungen müssen manuell durch mehrere Tastendrücke bestätigt werden (z.B. 1 und 9 am Telefon)


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2002)

*Dialer*

Hi all!

Grundsätzlich bin ich gegen 0190 nummern und man sollte solche nummer boykottieren. Das damit nicht noch mehr unheil geschiet.
Und DER STAAT SOLLTE SIE VERBIETEN UND ENDLICH EINSCHREITEN!!!
Das ist dochj kein zustand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :x 

BYE Franky


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2002)

Verbindungskosten wurden nach 5 bzw. 3 Sekunden fällig.

Interchat. strafanzeige läuft.

Christian


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2002)

*Re: Dialer*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hi all!
> 
> Grundsätzlich bin ich gegen 0190 nummern und man sollte solche nummer boykottieren. Das damit nicht noch mehr unheil geschiet.
> Und DER STAAT SOLLTE SIE VERBIETEN UND ENDLICH EINSCHREITEN!!!
> ...



Ich nehme an, Du meinst die "teueren" 0190er ...
Ich möchte doch auf jeden Fall weiter für 1.6cent telefonieren können und das geht im
Moment wohl nur über 0190-0 ...er Nummern!

Gruß - Flroian


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2002)

*Re: Verwählt*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ich frag mich, was passiert eigentlich, wenn einfach mal jemand eine falsche Nummer auf seinem Telefon wählt. Sowas ist schnell passiert. Also muss ich dann für einmal "sorry, falsch Verbunden" 900 Euro löhnen? Gut, daß jetzt keiner meine Gedanken lesen kann... :evil:



Hi, die Kernfrage überhaupt:
Ist ein Vertrag zustande gekommen, ja oder nein.

Ich würde sehr oft nein sagen, wo unsere Gerichte verwunderlicherweise ja sagen.

Denn zu einem Vertrag gehören zwei gleichlautende Willenserklärungen. Und die kann ich bei vielen Dialern und 0190-ern beim besten Willen nicht sehen.

Wenn ich eine Zeitung für 2,50 DM abonniere, muß ich zwei oder drei mal persönlich unterschreiben. Für einen 0190-er reicht manchmal der Click auf eine *Leertaste !!!*. Wenn Du meinen Schreibtisch sehen würdest, die Tastatur unter irgendwelchen Aufzeichnungen oder Büchern ....
Und das ist ein Vertrag ??? :evil:  :evil:


----------

